# AVP2 - no spoilers.



## Crucified (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't know what to think going into it. The first was so bad. Seriously, avp2 was full of complete and total epic win. Amazing.


----------



## Regor (Dec 26, 2007)

FUCK YEAH IT WAS!!!

I liked AvP 1, but seriously, it was a BAD decision to make it PG-13 when ALL movies from both genres were R rated.

They finally made up for it. I'm happy.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't wait to watch it when it comes out in the UK

I loved predator (1 & 2) and aliens, but I hated avp1, so I'm approaching this with caution!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 30, 2007)

it was fucking gnarly.
i thoroughly enjoyed.

there were some seriously fucked-up scenes.


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you guys serious? I liked AVP1. It wasn't like, spectacular but I enjoyed it and it had a somewhat interesting storyline throughout it. AVP2 was just a big gorefest with terrible writing and terrible acting. It wasn't even one of those movies that's so terrible it's funny. It was just crappy.

To bring up just one issue, the characters. They introduced about a bajillion characters and didn't explain, elaborate on or have any kind of depth to them other than "This one is the ex-convict, this one is a mom in the army, this one is a kid."

No offense if you guys were entertained, but I felt robbed of 17 dollars and 2 hours of my life.


----------



## amonb (Dec 30, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> Are you guys serious? I liked AVP1. It wasn't like, spectacular but I enjoyed it and it had a somewhat interesting storyline throughout it.



 

I enjoyed it too. I would have like more fighting between the critters but in all I enjoyed the flick. I DL'ed the HD trailer for AVP2 back in September and it looked like just a complete gore-fest and I'm actually worried this will detract from the flick, but I will probably see AVP2 this week and judge then!


----------



## Regor (Dec 30, 2007)

It IS a complete gore-fest! That's the POINT! The first AvP movie was the ONLY movie in either franchise that was less than R rated. Big mistake. They're making up for it in this movie.


I'm sorry, but if you wanted to see a movie with a 'plot' then go see something else. I, for one, got what I expected. And frankly I hope they make an AvP 3 and it's nothing BUT Aliens vs. Predators. Fuck plot. Fuck human actors. Make it a god damn WAR!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 30, 2007)

roger, i think there will be an avp 3.
the ending of 2 seemed like its leading into something, making way for another sequel.

i really want there to be an avp 3 (plot optional).


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 31, 2007)

im looking forward to this coming out over here, i enjoy a mindless gore fest sometimes and the alien and predator franchises are perfect fodder for such a film


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2007)

WillingWell said:


> Are you guys serious? I liked AVP1. It wasn't like, spectacular but I enjoyed it and it had a somewhat interesting storyline throughout it. AVP2 was just a big gorefest with terrible writing and terrible acting. It wasn't even one of those movies that's so terrible it's funny. It was just crappy.
> 
> To bring up just one issue, the characters. They introduced about a bajillion characters and didn't explain, elaborate on or have any kind of depth to them other than "This one is the ex-convict, this one is a mom in the army, this one is a kid."
> 
> No offense if you guys were entertained, but I felt robbed of 17 dollars and 2 hours of my life.



are you serious?

The first AVP was a joke.

Yes the story was nice because it explained everything but think of the events in the movie. A predator gets owned by 1 alien  thats pretty stupid. 

The new one looks great in that the only way predators get beat is by getting overwhelmed by numbers etc. Thats the way it should be.

There is a story to this one. The predators put aliens on earth so they can hunt them. Thats it, thats all thats required after all the film is called Alien vs Predator isnt it?


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 31, 2007)

I cant wait to see this, for the same reason I loved the first one. It has Aliens. It has Predators. It has Aliens against Predators. What more could my poor little mind want?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 31, 2007)

Regor said:


> "plot"


i like that lol



Regor said:


> I'm sorry, but if you wanted to see a movie with a 'plot' then go see something else.


lol does that sound accurate for any other types of movies?
[action=ibznorange]exits as the ultracrappy techno starts playing[/action]

i thought the first one was just decent, but i wish it was more action oriented. if you could do the plot AND gorefest, hell yeah, thats why the first diehard rocked so much


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2007)

I was disappointed a bit at the lack of plot, however, its forgivable to me since:
1) They seemed to be leading up to something for the next movie
2) It didnt even seem like 90 minutes. It felt like a 30 minute show.
3) Holy fuck, the Predators are the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> The new one looks great in that the only way predators get beat is by getting overwhelmed by numbers etc. Thats the way it should be.



or by arnie or danny glover


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2007)

Arnie = not even a small, A LARGE army of Aliens so being attacked by Schwarzenaeger = being overwhelmed.

Danny Glover can kill anything by saying or thinking 'Im getting too old for this shit' before.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick, I think you're now my favorite person in the universe. Best post of 2007.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Arnie = not even a small, A LARGE army of Aliens so being attacked by Schwarzenaeger = being overwhelmed.
> 
> Danny Glover can kill anything by saying or thinking 'Im getting too old for this shit' before.


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Nick, I think you're now my favorite person in the universe. Best post of 2007.



In before the close it would seem lol.

Now sell me your 8 string for cheap


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> In before the close it would seem lol.
> 
> Now sell me your 8 string for cheap



Okay, how about $500 (+1000 shipping)?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Okay, how about $500 (+1000 shipping)?



Considering the exchange rate, he'd only be giving you 750GBP for it at your asking price in the sale thread.  


assuming he is from scotland.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Considering the exchange rate, he'd only be giving you 750GBP for it at your asking price in the sale thread.
> 
> 
> assuming he is from scotland.



Yep it's a good deal for those of you living in countries without an economy in complete shambles


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually im from Boston $500 you say??!?!?!

i can get one here for $1800 which is what it would work out including shipping.

Like i said I buy it if i could justify it but i cant really drop that cash on it at the moment. Im surprised no1 else has picked it up yet?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> Actually im from Boston $500 you say??!?!?!
> 
> i can get one here for $1800 which is what it would work out including shipping.
> 
> Like i said I buy it if i could justify it but i cant really drop that cash on it at the moment. Im surprised no1 else has picked it up yet?



Yeah I've had a lot of people expressing interest but no one's come through yet.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought AvP2 was boner inspiring, and I'm pretty sure I let half the theatre know when making my "O" face at half the scenes in the movie. Seriously, there's nothing like walking out of a theatre with a chubby leading the way, making sure everyone knows just how much you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 31, 2007)

It was fucking awesome!!!

Oh wahhhh it was a gorefest...Thats what it is supposed to be. I really don't care for character developement in this movie because for the fact that everything happens so quickly. And thats the way it should be. 

The first AVP was very lame in contrast to all of the prior movies from both series.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 31, 2007)

Nahhh I mean ok the Predator this time round was actually as good as they're supposed to be, and kicked lots of Alien ass, but I didn't think it was any better than the first one. Just lots of 'look we'll make this shot really gory or kill some babies', a bit more action and a better setting. It felt tacky, like gore for gore's sake, much like most of the recent torture-porn films Hollywood peddles - Saw, Hostel, etc.

I understand it's supposed to be brain-dead action, but at least Alien 1-3 and the first Predator had a bit of suspense, horror, memorable characters and good cinematography. This just feels the same as watching the Resident Evil films.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 31, 2007)

And i like the resident evil movies...

and TMNT!


----------



## Regor (Jan 1, 2008)

Nick said:


> There is a story to this one. The predators put aliens on earth so they can hunt them. Thats it, thats all thats required after all the film is called Alien vs Predator isnt it?




Dude, that's NOT at all what happened in this movie. This movie picks up where the last one left off. With the spaceship that was leaving Earth with the dead predator from AvP 1 and the Pred-Alien that popped out of his chest, crashing back into earth. Its not at all like what happened in the first movie.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 1, 2008)

I went yesterday and was very much impressed. It indeed was a gore fest and was wondering why parents are dumb enough to bring their 7-8 year old children I dont recall even watching the first one but i liked this one alot and now there better be a third one


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2008)

Regor said:


> Dude, that's NOT at all what happened in this movie. This movie picks up where the last one left off. With the spaceship that was leaving Earth with the dead predator from AvP 1 and the Pred-Alien that popped out of his chest, crashing back into earth. Its not at all like what happened in the first movie.



ahh well it was a guess as im in the uk and its not out and it was a joke anyway


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to bump the thread, but I don't want to start a new one.


I'm watching this movie right now, and honestly, all I can say is that this is fucking terrible.

Seriously, the title should be One Tree Hill: Oh yeah, and some shit from space.

The movie focuses on exhausted, cliche subplots and barely focuses on the Aliens or Predator. "I wish that popular girl would like me, too bad she has a dick boyfriend." Seriously, Weird Science delivered this plot better.

Most of the scenes of the aliens are the same. "Oh my, is that alien going to sneak up on that person and bite their head? Oh No! The alien _did_ sneak up on that person and bite their head!"

More than half of the Predator scenes are just him looking at the ground for fucking alien tracks, or playing with his wrist thing.

What the fuck was the Predator doing anyways? Wasn't he sent to exterminate the alien outbreak? Then why the hell did he take the time to kill and skin the search party guy? Isn't time a factor? And where is his code of honor? Predators don't kill unarmed human beings in the first place...
Smaller Predator details bothered me as well. Why did he engage his camo in the water (rendering it useless), then turn it off when he got out of the water (where it would have worked)? 

And the fight scenes are worthless since it is necessary to watch the film with a fucking Predator mask because the scenes are extremely dark.

I don't know, over all the movie is bland and uninspired. The fact that it deviates so much from past Predator fiction turns me off. It's like making a batman movie but having batman being a wimpy, dimwitted fat guy playing Bruce Wayne. 
It doesn't have the paranoid charm of the original Predator, or the horrified chaotic feeling of Alien. The whole time I had a cringing feeling in my stomach, and kept asking myself, "Did Uwe Boll ghost write the script?"

Being a true fan of the Predator franchise, I give this movie a 2/10.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 20, 2008)

^ LOL

Yes, I thought it was pretty dire too, although less dire than AVP1, but that's not saying much. I'd rather play AVP2 on the PC to be honest!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

Pauly said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> Yes, I thought it was pretty dire too, although less dire than AVP1, but that's not saying much. *I'd rather play AVP2 on the PC to be honest!*



Hell yeah. I reinstalled it again 2 weeks ago. Is an AVP3 even being considered?


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I watched this movie. I didn't expect it to be a good movie, but it was a lot worse than I thought. I love the Aliens series - I've seen all the movies. And I love the Predator movies, but I really don't like the AVP movies. AVP1 totally sucked, but I actually thought it was better than AVP2 (if you can believe it).


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 20, 2008)

I just rented it, I haven't had the time to watch it yet because of school work. I've only heard bad things about this movie. But being a massive predator fan I have to see it for myself I guess. I'll post again after I watch the movie.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> I just rented it, I haven't had the time to watch it yet because of school work. I've only heard bad things about this movie. But being a massive predator fan I have to see it for myself I guess. I'll post again after I watch the movie.



Good luck.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 8, 2008)

uninspired at best this movie was god aweful, I felt like uwe boll was directing it or some shit, gorefest and nothing else, not my cup of tea


----------

